# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Column Has Text and Numbers, Need To SUMIF Only Numbers

## Karleajensar

I have a column with text and numbers. The numbers are both negative and positive. I want to create a conditional statement in a SUMIF function that pulls in all numbers (negative and positive). A >0 or <0 will not work. Is there a statement that will either skip cells with text, or will add both negative and positive numbers.

Thank you for your help.

----------


## darkyam

What is the criteria that you want SUMIF to test for?  If it is just whether the value has a number, the Sum function will work just fine, as it ignores text.

----------


## Karleajensar

I apologize for not being more clear.  

Column B has a combination of positive numbers, negative numbers, and text (specifically "NA")

Column A has numbers only in it.

I need the sum of the numbers in column A only if a number appears in the corresponding cell in column B.

Thanks again for your help

----------


## darkyam

=sumproduct(--(isnumber(b3:b5)),a3:a5)

----------


## Karleajensar

Looks like that did the trick.  Thanks Darkyam

----------

